# Session aufräumen



## Zubi81 (2. Feb 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

Während einer Session wird eine Datei auf dem Dateisystem erstellt, welche am Ende der Session automatisch wieder gelöscht werden soll. Gibt es eine Methode, die ich implementieren kann, um eine Session aufzuräumen. Es findet kein Logout statt, so das die Session bis Ende ihrer Gültigkeitsdauer besteht. Erst dann soll aufgeräumt werden.

Weiss jemand eine Möglichkeit.

Das Suche im Forum war leider erfolglos, oder ich habe die falsche Stichwörter verwendet.   

Vielen lieben Dank.
Gruss aus Zürich
Thomas


----------



## SlaterB (2. Feb 2007)

http://www.stardeveloper.com/articles/display.html?article=2001111901&page=1


----------



## Zubi81 (20. Feb 2007)

Merci.


----------

